# Libre sensors use by date



## curlygirl (Mar 3, 2017)

I am thinking about getting a Freestyle Libre starter pack and wondered if anyone who has got one recently could give a rough idea of how long there is to use the sensors?

I will not be using the system all the time if I get one, due to cost, so the plan would be to use one sensor when I get it and then save the other one for a few months.

Thanks.


----------



## Robin (Mar 3, 2017)

curlygirl said:


> I am thinking about getting a Freestyle Libre starter pack and wondered if anyone who has got one recently could give a rough idea of how long there is to use the sensors?
> 
> I will not be using the system all the time if I get one, due to cost, so the plan would be to use one sensor when I get it and then save the other one for a few months.
> 
> Thanks.


The ones I ordered in Feb expire on 31st May, which is shorter than the last time I ordered. There's another recent thread on here somewhere about expiry dates, seems they've been having stock control problems and people were finding them much shorter dated, but they are supposed to be sorting out the problem.
Here's the link to the other thread.https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/libre-use-by-date.65238/#post-689534


----------



## curlygirl (Mar 3, 2017)

Thanks Robin. That would be sooner than I would like, but would be ok.


----------



## Ginny03 (Mar 3, 2017)

Same as Robin - I received some a few weeks ago and they all expire 31/05, though I have one on the shelf which I got last year which expires 30/04 - they are usually longer than that. Someone on here ordered 4 or 5 and when they arrived they realised they couldn't use them all before they expired. Think Freestyle sorted it for them though.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 3, 2017)

The ones I ordered the other week expire the end of April , apparently going other Libre users on here they used to have a 6 months expirey date , so till they get their stock  rotation problem is sorted I'd just have one in hand. You actually get two sensors in the starter pack.


----------



## AndBreathe (Mar 3, 2017)

My last sensor was sent to me on 19th October, and has an expiry date of 30 April.  This thread made me go an look!

I always have at least one in the house, so that I can apply as I want to.  I was thinking last time the potential shelf life was shortening.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 3, 2017)

I find this odd as they seem to be more popular so you would expect them to have a longer shelf life.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 3, 2017)

grovesy said:


> I find this odd as they seem to be more popular so you would expect them to have a longer shelf life.


Perhaps they can't make them fast enough and are eating into their future stocks quicker than expected


----------



## grovesy (Mar 3, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Perhaps they can't make them fast enough and are eating into their future stocks quicker than expected


Possible.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 3, 2017)

I order 10 at a time. I've got one left which expires at the end of March, Wich is spot on. I'll check the next batch carefully.


----------



## Bloden (Mar 3, 2017)

Thanks for flagging this up, Curlygirl.  I need to ring Abbott!


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 3, 2017)

I had the problem of ordering four and them all being expiry on end of March.  Abbott were apologetic and I was asked to return any that I would not be able to use, printing off a postage paid label that they sent me, and they have done a full refund.  
I have never had a single difficulty with them when problems arise, so long as your u phone and don't try using their email (I have never had a reply to any email.


----------



## curlygirl (Mar 4, 2017)

Thanks all, for your replies and information.

 I think I will go ahead and order one. One of the main reasons I have not is because a lot of people seemed to be having problems with bad reactions to the adhesive when the libre first came out, but the people who use it on here do not seem to find it a problem so hopefully it would be ok. The 30 day money back option definately makes it worth a go I think.
Thanks.
Curlygirl


----------



## Ljc (Mar 4, 2017)

curlygirl said:


> Thanks all, for your replies and information.
> 
> I think I will go ahead and order one. One of the main reasons I have not is because a lot of people seemed to be having problems with bad reactions to the adhesive when the libre first came out, but the people who use it on here do not seem to find it a problem so hopefully it would be ok. The 30 day money back option definately makes it worth a go I think.
> Thanks.
> Curlygirl


I love mine. Personally I find the graph the most informative, you can see what's happened when. I'm  on my third sensor (I managed to knock the 2nd one off,  it was an extremely hard sideswipe on a doorjam) now so far they have read a maximium of 2.0 lower than my meter and never above it, which I think is very good .
I've had no probs with the adhesive apart from the fact I had the devils own job to get the first one off .
My fingers are just starting to reap the benefit  and it's so much easier to use when your out and about, can you tell I'm a convert lol


----------



## Ginny03 (Mar 4, 2017)

curlygirl said:


> Thanks all, for your replies and information.
> 
> I think I will go ahead and order one. One of the main reasons I have not is because a lot of people seemed to be having problems with bad reactions to the adhesive when the libre first came out, but the people who use it on here do not seem to find it a problem so hopefully it would be ok. The 30 day money back option definately makes it worth a go I think.
> Thanks.
> Curlygirl


It's the best buy I've ever made. My bg control is better since I bought one than it has ever been before - no more yo-yoing up and down, more confidence when doing exercise and my mental health has improved too because I'm not constantly worrying what my sugars are doing anymore. My only regret is that I didn't take the decision to get one sooner. You don't need to wear the sensors one after the other to see the benefits, particularly where basal contol is concerned, especially at night time. I honestly feel like it's given me a big chunk of my life back


----------



## Northerner (Mar 4, 2017)

Stop tempting me!


----------



## Ljc (Mar 4, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Stop tempting me!


.  Their customer service helpline is superb , need I say more


----------



## Ljc (Apr 9, 2017)

I've just received some more sensors, the use by date is still 30th June.


----------



## Robin (Apr 9, 2017)

Ljc said:


> I've just received some more sensors, the use by date is still 30th June.


Whereas mine, received a couple of weeks ago, are 31st August. They still seem to be having trouble with stock rotation.


----------



## grovesy (Apr 9, 2017)

For a multinational company this is ridiculous.


----------



## spiritfree (Apr 9, 2017)

My last order, a few weeks ago, have to be used by the end of April, this month. I'm not happy withthis and I will be phoning them.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Apr 10, 2017)

I got my last ones about10 days ago and their date is end July. Before @Robin who got hers later than me!


----------



## grovesy (Apr 11, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Ljc (Apr 11, 2017)

Hi @David Garbutt , Welcome. I think it's a great device too. I've learned a lot from the graph.


David Garbutt said:


> I have been using a bandage to hold the precious thing in place while at work. My colleagues were split whether it was a pedometer or some kind of nicotine patch. Lol


That's made me smile, did you let on .
I've found it takes quite a sideswipe to knock one off , even so I've managed to do it twice now


----------



## Ljc (May 22, 2017)

I've just received four more. The exp date is 31 Augustus.


----------



## Stitch147 (May 22, 2017)

I have one at home that has to be used before the end of july, then I'll be ordering 2 more ready for camping in august (much easier than trying to find somewhere to wash my hands all the time) and then one for when I go Disneyland in September.


----------



## Ljc (May 22, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> I have one at home that has to be used before the end of july, then I'll be ordering 2 more ready for camping in august (much easier than trying to find somewhere to wash my hands all the time) and then one for when I go Disneyland in September.


They are so much easier when we're out and about aren't they.


----------



## Stitch147 (May 22, 2017)

Ljc said:


> They are so much easier when we're out and about aren't they.


Definitely. Last week when I done the moonwalk I found it so much easier just being able to scan rather than stop and prick my finger.


----------



## Ljc (May 22, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> Definitely. Last week when I done the moonwalk I found it so much easier just being able to scan rather than stop and prick my finger.


Just imagine trying to do that in the rain lol


----------



## Stitch147 (May 22, 2017)

Ljc said:


> Just imagine trying to do that in the rain lol


Exactly, when we go camping in August at the Great Dorset Steam Fair it is just portaloos and had to keep going back to tent last year and boiling kettle to wash hands, it will be so much easier this year using the libre.


----------



## mikeyB (May 22, 2017)

I'm about to conduct an experiment. I'm a bit suspicious about this exact use by date so I've kept one back to use post date. The amusing bit of this is that I've bought a pack of Optium test strips to use in the reader, so it it will be fun to compare.

The fun bit will be emerging from a hypo, where the Libre is always slow in catching up, so it will be hugely enjoyable to monitor recovery after Dextro tabs to do a normal read, then a test strip, then another normal read a few minutes later, then a test strip. It'll make a lovely roller coaster on the record


----------



## Ljc (May 22, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> I'm about to conduct an experiment. I'm a bit suspicious about this exact use by date so I've kept one back to use post date. The amusing bit of this is that I've bought a pack of Optium test strips to use in the reader, so it it will be fun to compare.
> 
> The fun bit will be emerging from a hypo, where the Libre is always slow in catching up, so it will be hugely enjoyable to monitor recovery after Dextro tabs to do a normal read, then a test strip, then another normal read a few minutes later, then a test strip. It'll make a lovely roller coaster on the record


I have fun unwrapping and inserting these strips when hypo,   .


----------



## mikeyB (May 22, 2017)

Aye, it's a life of tiny pleasures being a mobility limited D.


----------



## Northerner (May 22, 2017)

Ljc said:


> I have fun unwrapping and inserting these strips when hypo,   .


They also need more blood than my Contour Next, I've found, which can also be frustrating!


----------



## mikeyB (May 23, 2017)

I tested my theory earlier. I found myself with a score of 2.9 , so a few Dextro tabs gave me a lift. The Libre was still showing 2.9 5 minutes later. Used a strip, 18.1. In my befuddled state, I'd forgotten to wash my hands after handling Dextro tabs. Washed hands, strip test 3.9. That'll teach me.


----------



## Ljc (May 23, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> I tested my theory earlier. I found myself with a score of 2.9 , so a few Dextro tabs gave me a lift. The Libre was still showing 2.9 5 minutes later. Used a strip, 18.1. In my befuddled state, I'd forgotten to wash my hands after handling Dextro tabs. Washed hands, strip test 3.9. That'll teach me.


Hope you're ok now Mike.  
I'm sorry but the bit about 18.1 did make me laugh. I've done  the same.


----------

